# Lonestar Card



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Yesterday on my way to work I stopped local Valero was inline behind a Idiot trying to buy beer and lotto with his card.The clerk was trying to explain to him there not allowed to this dude came unglued on her. During all the yelling that he did I ask to step aside so I can pay and leave. Man did I open a can of worms then


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

idiot


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Well.......did you put a pop-not on his head or what???....WW


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

You should have offerd to pay for the items for him get the recipt and then deduct it off you taxes.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

A guy approached me at a Valero once trying to sell me a big bag full of energy drinks redbull and monsters that he purchased on his lonestar card that he wanted turned into cash.
I believe that the funds are allocated to the cards the first week or two of each month.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

guy approched me in krogers sat., offering to sell me his card for 25.00 and said there was 50.00 on it,, i told him to scram ,, i bet it was empty


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I just love it when I'm in the check out line, with my basket full of ground chuck and ramen noodles, and the person in front of me has an overfilled basket with porterhouse and ribeyes, and then they bust out their lonestar card. Makes me so proud to bust my *** at work everyday.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

There should be "Lone Star Stores" with nothing but basic food staples. No steaks, bottled water, candy, chips, etc.


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

ACbob said:


> There should be "Lone Star Stores" with nothing but basic food staples. No steaks, bottled water, candy, chips, etc.


X2. It should also be managed by private companies so the government can't screw it up too.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

When I was waiting in line with cake mix, candles, and icing for Stacy's BD cake, the woman in front of me paid for her $60 store made cake with a LS card. I was in company clothes, so I didn't say anything, but if I had been in street clothes, it would have been different.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

You can't fix stupid. The rampant and blatant abuse of the Lone Star card program has gotten to a point that it needs a major overhaul. Unfortunately, there are as many fools in charge of it as there are users.


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

It's very frustrating! Next time your at Wal-Mart or the grocery store pay attention to how many LS cards come out of Coach Purses and other way expensive hand bags! Then if your lucky youll watch them get into an expensive car with some high dollar rims. Priorities.....


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

I went to the seafood place on Saturday and the lady in front of me was paying for $200 worth of crawfish with one. Then had to come back and get the spices. Guess how she paid for that? My wife looked at me and said "why do we even work?" I'm debating giving that place any more business after seeing this.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

... am I the only one who gets offered the 'double value of cash' offer at Kroger?!


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

I was at this hippie store by my house called New Flower. I go there sometimes to get soup for lunch. This lady in front of me buying something wips out the old LS card then looks at it and goes back in to grab her other ONE!. I was like man, then I pay for my soup go outside and see her get into her new Volvo.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I have been with out work for over 10 months and don't know what a long star card even looks like!!! I try to do odd and ends to keep food on the table for my family. What ever it takes..... There are some sorry scum on this earth!!!


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I truly beleive that if a person wants to work they can. It may not be their dream job or what they were trained for but it will put food on the table. I also think that before a person accepts welfare or a LS card they must submit to drug and alcohol testing and must quit using tobaco. This testing should be done randomly but regularly.
Pat


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

patfatdaddy said:


> I truly beleive that if a person wants to work they can. It may not be their dream job or what they were trained for but it will put food on the table. I also think that before a person accepts welfare or a LS card they must submit to drug and alcohol testing and must quit using tobaco. This testing should be done randomly but regularly.
> Pat


Well said, but doubt it will ever happen. When push comes to shove, surrvival of the fittest...


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Not trying to hijack, but....

I'm sure we've all seen the abuses of the system, but here's a little different perspective that I had not considered until recently:

We have some friends who do pretty well, their children are grown and they are still young enough to keep up with a few kids. So, they work with a church organization that helps the state with foster children. At any given time our friends may have from one to four foster children in their home. Each of the children has money allocated to them for a certain amount of their support and their money comes in the form of the LoneStar card. Our friend said that when he grocery shops he has to seperate the home groceries from those purchased specifically for the children (diapers, formula, baby food, etc.) and pay seperately for home groceries and each respective child. He said that there have been several occasions where people have given him a hard time because he was dressed nice and buying some steaks or something along with things for the kids. He's a really nice guy so he would never tell them to pound sand. He just explains the situation and points out how the items are seperated and has them watch how he pays for stuff. BTW, he also stated that each of the kids end up costing them money because the allocation they get from the state isn't nearly enough to cover expenses. So, in his opinion, if people do it to make money, they must be cutting a lot of corners and not helping the kids very much. 

I realize this is exception and not the rule, but it's certainly something to think about.


----------



## Txducksndogs (Dec 30, 2007)

Slim-N-None said:


> I went to the seafood place on Saturday and the lady in front of me was paying for $200 worth of crawfish with one. Then had to come back and get the spices. Guess how she paid for that? My wife looked at me and said "why do we even work?" I'm debating giving that place any more business after seeing this.


My wife was getting her nails done and a lady next to her was doing the same and on the phone with her peeps telling them how its been 3 weeks and too long since she got her nails done and she needed to go to a certain seafood place to buy mudbugs for the party since that one took the LSC.
My wife did everything to keep from tearing into her....

Probably the same trash


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

patwilson said:


> I have been with out work for over 10 months and don't know what a long star card even looks like!!! I try to do odd and ends to keep food on the table for my family. What ever it takes..... There are some sorry scum on this earth!!!


This world would be a much better place if it was inhabited by more people with your mindset. Keep up the hard work, you WILL be rewarded in the end--one way or another.

It is so frustrating to see what appears to be abuse of that card. Like another poster said, it could be an innocent purchase though. A lady in front of me is talking on iphone, buying all kinds of **** with her LSC (kool aid, porterhouse, frozen pizza, etc etc). She's parked next to me in her new Denali! Question is: was she buying groceries for her sister's family using her sis's card? Maybe Sis is a disabled single mom who doesn't even have a car to get to HEB?

Regardless, there has to be a better way to "check and balance"...


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

They have figured out how to work the system and they do it very well.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*and how about free babies*

I hear that all a prospective mom and dad need to show is one checking account (never mind that they are employed and self employed middle class, might have other accounts, or other assets) with a low balance, and they get baby delivered for free...and since that works so well on the first baby...do it again on baby #2.sad3sm


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Abusing vs using.*



patwilson said:


> I have been with out work for over 10 months and don't know what a long star card even looks like!!! I try to do odd and ends to keep food on the table for my family. What ever it takes..... There are some sorry scum on this earth!!!


Would'nt offend me at all if you took advantage of it. Feed your family and keep looking for a good job. Its there if you really need it, don't let the abusing scum bother you. Any of us might need it one day....never know what fate has in store.:texasflag


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

The system is undoubtedly broken. In the Valley I just expect the person wearing the gucci sunglasses, with the coach purse in front of me to pay for their junk food with LS then go get into their Escalade or Hummer. Its just the norm around here. I think the program could be a truly good one that helps the right people if it were executed better. But as of right now I feel like I'm working to support a bunch of lazy aholes.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

I saw a lady many years ago in Louisiana try to buy dog food with food stamps. When the checker told her she couldn't do so, she told her, "my dog don't mind eatin' hamburger meat". She held up the line, took the dog food back, and got ground meat. Burned my butt!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

southtexasreds said:


> This world would be a much better place if it was inhabited by more people with your mindset. Keep up the hard work, you WILL be rewarded in the end--one way or another.
> 
> It is so frustrating to see what appears to be abuse of that card. Like another poster said, it could be an innocent purchase though. A lady in front of me is talking on iphone, buying all kinds of **** with her LSC (kool aid, porterhouse, frozen pizza, etc etc). She's parked next to me in her new Denali! *Question* is: was she buying groceries for her sister's family using her sis's card? Maybe Sis is a disabled single mom who doesn't even have a car to get to HEB?
> 
> Regardless, there has to be a better way to "check and balance"...


Ask. I would and then.............


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

patwilson said:


> I have been with out work for over 10 months and don't know what a long star card even looks like!!! I try to do odd and ends to keep food on the table for my family. What ever it takes..... There are some sorry scum on this earth!!!


there are specific reason the LSC system was developed, and i believe you rightfully have a legit reason to use the help that is out there, but there are pieces of shat that like to think oh free money and use it just because they can and abuse it at that. I was at Krogers the other week and a piece of **** dude walks up to the register in front of my buying king **** legs, shrimp, and some filets!!! ***??!! Now days, since there are all of these people abusing the system, the LSC has gotten a bad reputation, and people that could really truely use the help dont want to because they are affraid of being classified andf grouped with the scum who abuse it. This topic is one that really errks me big time. I have no patience for m*****f****** that abuse the system and take what they dont need and then getting into a luxury automobile while ruining it with $3000 rims. Im sorry but i have no pity or repect for peopel that abuse the system. If you truely need the assistance of LSC, then by all means, get the assistance, but if you can get a job andf earn money and use LSC just because you want it and can cheat the system while buy steaks and shat, and then getting into you escalade, or tahoe, or cadillacs. thats the low scum that ruins or society


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

shallowgal said:


> The system is undoubtedly broken. In the Valley I just expect the person wearing the gucci sunglasses, with the coach purse in front of me to pay for their junk food with LS then go get into their Escalade or Hummer. Its just the norm around here. I think the program could be a truly good one that helps the right people if it were executed better. But as of right now I *AM* working to support a bunch of lazy a*SS*holes.


Fixed for ya. :biggrin:


----------



## OWR (Dec 8, 2011)

In Buckeys the other talking with a friend that works there. Lady walks up and ask about Lonestar. I responded "why would you want that ****!" she gave me a very disturbed look and walked out of the store. My friend informed me she was asking if the excepted Lonestar. I thought she was asking about the beer.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

saltwater4life said:


> there are specific reason the LSC system was developed, and i believe you rightfully have a legit reason to use the help that is out there, but there are pieces of shat that like to think oh free money and use it just because they can and abuse it at that. I was at Krogers the other week and a piece of **** dude walks up to the register in front of my buying king **** legs, shrimp, and some filets!!! ***??!! Now days, since there are all of these people abusing the system, the LSC has gotten a bad reputation, and people that could really truely use the help dont want to because they are affraid of being classified andf grouped with the scum who abuse it. This topic is one that really errks me big time.* I have no patience for m*****f****** that abuse the system and take what they dont need and then getting into a luxury automobile while ruining it with $3000 rims.* Im sorry but i have no pity or repect for peopel that abuse the system. If you truely need the assistance of LSC, then by all means, get the assistance, but if you can get a job andf earn money and use LSC just because you want it and can cheat the system while buy steaks and shat, and then getting into you escalade, or tahoe, or cadillacs. thats the low scum that ruins or society


It's called ni--er rich no matter what color you are. Sorry folks. Last post on this one but I truly get disgusted over this particular subject. Can't stand a lazy mfer.


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

There's no doubt the idiot knew he couldn't buy beer on that card. They just get used to causing a scene to try to get what they want.. I support drug testing anyone prior to receiving government funds.. LS card, Food stamps, unemployment...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

OWR said:


> In Buckeys the other talking with a friend that works there. Lady walks up and ask about Lonestar. I responded "why would you want that ****!" she gave me a very disturbed look and walked out of the store. My friend informed me she was asking if the excepted Lonestar. I thought she was asking about the beer.


:rotfl::rotfl:!! Good stuff. Now I'm done.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

Drug test for any government assistance including student loans and grants.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

capt.sandbar said:


> There's no doubt the idiot knew he couldn't buy beer on that card. They just get used to causing a scene to try to get what they want.. I support drug testing anyone prior to receiving government funds.. LS card, Food stamps, unemployment...


i agree and also there should be some kind of program were you do community service since the community is the one paying for their Food Stamps.. its just laziness breeds laziness and most think its some kind of hood/barrio/trailerpark entitlement


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Question??? Do you need an ID for a LS card? If so, is that the same people raising cane about voter ID's?????


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I agree with most of what everyone has stated. However, just to throw this into the mix... Do you guys think that just because someone is on the LSC they should only be able to purchase Ramen, generic sodas and day old bread?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Anybody got a good deal on LSCs? 

I'll pay 50% of the value.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

It all comes down to the entitlement mentality that is all too common today. I see it all the time as I'm sure ya'll do too. People fail to realize that money doesn't appear out of thin air, hard working American's earn it and the government takes it from us. Anyone who is handing out our hard earned money needs to be personally accountable for every cent that is given away and how its spent. I personally don't have any sympathy for people who won't work. My wife and I were in our early 20's, I was in graduate school and she was finishing her bachelors degree. I mowed lawns, substitue taught every day, was a graduate assistant, and worked any other odd job that I could fit into my schedule. When we had our first child, we were just finishing up school and my wife got insurance through school. We paid all deductibles and our premiums out of our pocket. The doctors office offered government assistance and we said HE** NO, we'll pay our own way. It was never even a consideration to take a cent of public welfare.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Is it just me or does anybody else think it is crazy to pay people not to do anything. Why aren't we putting these people to work. Imagine the things that can be done with all this man power. We could have great parks, clean streets. They could build houses for the government assistance programs. There is no telling what could be done

It might be hard at the beginning, but the first step is getting rid of the entitlement adittude. It's easy to develop if you are just given something for nothing

I know. I'm a crazy and need to be locked up for my thoughts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

txjoker said:


> I agree with most of what everyone has stated. However, just to throw this into the mix... Do you guys think that just because someone is on the LSC they should only be able to purchase Ramen, generic sodas and day old bread?


I think there should be SOME limits to it. For example, they shouldn't be able to purchase anything that exceeds the value of what we feed our troops it the chow hall. Or, what Arpaio feeds the inmates in AZ (that's already been deemed to constitutional). In other words, basic nutrition and no frills. Frankly, when I was a GI I ate a lot of Ramen noodles, day old bread, and no sodas because those were luxury items I couldn't afford. If you get anything you want and don't work for it, what's the point of making the effort?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

teamgafftop1 said:


> I think there should be SOME limits to it. For example, they shouldn't be able to purchase anything that exceeds the value of what we feed our troops it the chow hall. Or, what Arpaio feeds the inmates in AZ (that's already been deemed to constitutional). In other words, basic nutrition and no frills. Frankly, when I was a GI I ate a lot of Ramen noodles, day old bread, and no sodas because those were luxury items I couldn't afford. If you get anything you want and don't work for it, what's the point of making the effort?


X2. If you are getting money from the government AKA tax payers, then you should not be buying your kids a $6 box of gushers fruit snacks 12 packs of sodas. Nor angus ribeye steaks and 50 lbs of shrimp and red snapper. Milk, cheese, all fruits and vegetables, water, meat should have limitations, chicken, pork chops, beef(not 14.99/lb fillet mignon. JMO


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

txjoker said:


> I agree with most of what everyone has stated. However, just to throw this into the mix... Do you guys think that just because someone is on the LSC they should only be able to purchase Ramen, generic sodas and day old bread?


lol no but if you look half of the people buy 200.00 worth of steaks and shrimp,or lobstar and crabs stuff most people who are not on food stamps can not afford, or sell their food stamps 2 for 1 these are the people i have a problem with

and X1000 on what the other two above me said


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

If you wanted to go one step further, you could make the LSC valid for purchases of only reasonable, healthy items. Why allow users to develop health problems for which they (presumably) can't afford health care, thereby costing taxpayers even more money?

To put it simply, I don't want to pay to give someone diabetes, and I don't want to pay to treat them for the diabetes I gave them.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Saw this kind of abuse years ago. I worked my @ss off at night at a supermarket so that I could go to school during the day and support my family and tuition. While my family had to eat cheap chicken and clearance round steak for stew, and no frilled canned foods, these healthy bodies got ribeyes, T-bones, big ham, coke, chips, etc... and paid with food stamps! I even knew some traded these foods for cigarret and beers.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

txjoker said:


> I agree with most of what everyone has stated. However, just to throw this into the mix... Do you guys think that just because someone is on the LSC they should only be able to purchase Ramen, generic sodas and day old bread?


not day-old stuff, but I do believe that Lonestar card purchases should be limited much like WIC (Women, Infants & Children) are - only the cheapest products would qualify for purchase...store brand, generics, etc.

you want Campbells soup...get a job. If "we're" paying for it...you get "soup" in a can with a plain white label.


----------



## dicky78377 (Jan 19, 2012)

I agree people need to do some kind of community service for the services they are getting . I can see if someone needs assistance due to unemplyed for a little while , in between jobs or a bad illness. But for people to live thier entire lives on welfair is ridiculous. I remember listening to a radio program years ago where people were complaining about the same issue. A women called in and said that we shoulnt be mad at them because we could do what they are doing , no one told us to get educated and work hard for a better way of life. Lol i couldn't believe what she said. But that explains thier mentality. I think we need to send alot of these baby making machines that live in the projects to support our troops in the front lines . Let them entertain our boys to earn that lone starcard. They are entertaining thugs everyday anyway. Hell we can even airdrop them in. One month duty for the year of free stuff they get isn't bad. Hey thats a good platform to run for office with. Lol


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

It's not gunna change. They will always have 500$ cars with 5000$ rims, kids that they can't support but eat steak every night and have handicap parking passes! 

I gotta take a drug test to have a job, they should have to take a drug test to take our money..


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

txjoker said:


> I agree with most of what everyone has stated. However, just to throw this into the mix... Do you guys think that just because someone is on the LSC they should only be able to purchase Ramen, generic sodas and day old bread?


Of course not, but it should be for staples only, not seafood or high priced meats. There should be a list of what is acceptable and what isn't right on the card for all to see. Right now it sounds like it's anything goes. Ridiculous.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

speckle-catcher said:


> not day-old stuff, but I do believe that Lonestar card purchases should be limited much like WIC (Women, Infants & Children) are - only the cheapest products would qualify for purchase...store brand, generics, etc.
> 
> you want Campbells soup...get a job. If "we're" paying for it...you get "soup" in a can with a plain white label.


I actually look for the WIC approved stickers on stuff. My dearly departed MIL called me "frugal". Screw that, try cheap. For the most part is the same stuff. I did get tagged on it with butter though. It was a 1 pound block instead of 4 sticks. I didn't think the girls would ever quit giving me a hard time about it. On some things, there is a dollar or more difference on each item. All those dollars add up and after you eat it, it all goes in the same place anyways.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

There are plenty of unscrupulous stores that will sell beer, cigarettes, whatever on LSC and then ring it up as milk & bread. Sad but true. Actually know a guy that has had LSC for the last year after coming home broke from working overseas. He got another job in Africa and is leaving today. He offered to give me his LSC with $200 left on it for my elderly parents on fixed income. He was quite shocked when I refused.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

the best experience i have have had with food stamps was we were going to the store with my friends dad and were still in the parkinglot when a young lady came out of a camero NASCAR style and handed us a few food stamps she was so excited that she had got a good job and didnt need them


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

Today I stopped to get a bit of gas. Walked inside and 2 folks had about 8 ice cream bars, 5 bags of peanuts, a sandwich, and 2 bags of chips! Totaled $17.43! Really ****** me off...That could have bought 3 or 4 good meals from the store! The clerk asked me when I stepped up how my day was going! I told her good until I just saw my tax dollars go to that ****...She said right I know I'm here working and they get free ice cream...


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

I had someone at a Valero trying to buy Cigarettes with Food Stamps,and the clerk said we cant to that and she said but on the door it says yall take food stamps.I just shook my head and waitet for her to just shut up and pay so i could leave.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

KJON said:


> Question??? Do you need an ID for a LS card? If so, is that the same people raising cane about voter ID's?????


No and yes. Also the same politico's support that.


----------



## dicky78377 (Jan 19, 2012)

My friends wife used to manage the low income apartment compex where i live. She said that the rent depends on income and that most of them had to pay 8 dollars a month. The thing that upset me was that she said most were 6 months behind on rent. They could get cigs and beer but not pay the rent. Crazy.


----------



## zombiedrifter (Aug 26, 2010)

Y'all know the Gubmint pays $400 dollars per gallon of diesel fuel and paid 20 BILLION for a years worth of AC...I think the focus on food stamps pales in comparison to that waste.

Please don't think i am a bleeding heart or something, but the fact remains that children do eat from food stamps in a situation that they might not have had a dinner. I do not agree with the waste and fraud inherent in foodstamps, but there are bigger fish to fry.

In the end, everything is jacked up beyond recognition, and only a reset fixes this, in my opinion.

40% of Americans get some sort of USA Treasury check every month... something like 180 million people.

Something has to change, I just hope the change is less than bloody.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

dicky78377 said:


> My friends wife used to manage the low income apartment compex where i live. She said that the rent depends on income and that most of them had to pay 8 dollars a month. The thing that upset me was that she said most were 6 months behind on rent. They could get cigs and beer but not pay the rent. Crazy.


Wow


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

jdusek said:


> I was at this hippie store by my house called New Flower. I go there sometimes to get soup for lunch. This lady in front of me buying something wips out the old LS card then looks at it and goes back in to grab her other ONE!. I was like man, then I pay for my soup go outside and see her get into her new Volvo.


I saw this guy a couple weeks ago, pick up some 17.99 a lb steak, and all the fixings, he was wearing standard wealthy austin attire, elite bike club hat, 200 dollar sun glasses, charity running event, t-shirt, khaki shorts and Birkenstock sandals. Whipped out his LSC, and paid, then hopped into his Prius, with a high end road bike on the bike rack. :work:



txjoker said:


> I agree with most of what everyone has stated. However, just to throw this into the mix... Do you guys think that just because someone is on the LSC they should only be able to purchase Ramen, generic sodas and day old bread?


Absolutely, I think it should be spam, off brand saltines and government cheese. If you had to eat garbage, they'd get off the system real quick...


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

*LSC*

If ya'll realized how some people use this card and what else it is being used for!!!!

What a shame. But, they justify what they are doing...


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

> If you had to eat garbage, they'd get off the system real quick...


Most of what they buy with the card is garbage. Chips, sodas, twinkies, etc. So not only are we paying for them to kill themselves slowly, we get to pay for their diabetes meds in the future...

And you all know who the biggest supporters of the LSC card and other food programs are? Conagra, Monsanto, etc. Food stamps are an indirect transfer of wealth to big ag. Why do you think they are the largest lobbying group in Washington? Because it's worth it.


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

The system is broken and can no longer be fixed. All Lone Star cards and the like and all food stamps should be done away with. There are people who would not be able to eat without hand outs. Some even deserve help and the present giveaway programs should be phased out and replaced with food packages and products to use not credit to buy whatever you want. Food should be wholesome, nutritious, and palatable, not the latest delicacies. If a person is physically and mentally capable of earning a living, they should be cut off after a reasonable period of time. They should also be required to pass random drug tests. With a few exceptions those who can’t live with a new system would have the option of starvation. There are people who are disabled or partially disabled who deserve everything they get but they are a minority. Someone such as some fool who can’t hold a job because he can’t stay sober long enough and other democrats deserve no consideration.


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

Amen Brother


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

ACbob said:


> There should be "Lone Star Stores" with nothing but basic food staples. No steaks, bottled water, candy, chips, etc.


Thats a good idea right there!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

txjoker said:


> I agree with most of what everyone has stated. However, just to throw this into the mix... Do you guys think that just because someone is on the LSC they should only be able to purchase Ramen, generic sodas and day old bread?


Uhhh.... YA! Thats what I eat when I am broke! Why is it too good for them? Anything other than the basic, generic brand essentials are luxury items.

There are many causes of the failure of this system, and most have been mentioned here.... entitlement plays a big role.... but so does the fact that this group of folks that receive this assistance is a very large piece of the "voter" pie... They are no longer a minority in our society (they not pertaining to a race or ethnicity, but a mind set). Politicians could not stand to lose the support of 40 percent of their voters...

It was also mentioned about the big business side. These companies basically have a contract with the largest consumer in the world... The government of the United States.

Therefore, you get huge support from big business AND huge support from the poor.... thus squeezing out the middle man who is footing the bill.

The whole system is a disaster from every aspect. The actual number of folks who need these benefits and do not rape the system is very small.

Coming from the healthcare field, I can tell you that the Medicaid program is just as far down the ****ter as the Lonestar Card program. Most of the things I have seen is flat out sickening and an embarassment that folks in our country actually take advantage of others the way that they do.

I forgot about the housing thing until it was mentioned..... UGH...


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

I agree with shallowgal about what goes on down here in northern Mexico. But the one that really got my goat was one morning I went to the local HEB to get some supplies for the office. The young lady in front of me had on a waitress apron including the order taking book and some straws. She paid $10 and change for an aluminum pot with lid, but used the LSC to pay for 40 lbs. of flour, a 5 gallon bucket of lard, and several large packs of corn shucks. I couldn't check out fast enough to get outside and try to follow her to find out which restaurant she was with. I was going to report her and restaurant--as if would have done any good.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I found a new word that the word censor doesn't catch! 



justinsfa said:


> Uhhh.... YA! Thats what I eat when I am broke! Why is it too good for them? Anything other than the basic, generic brand essentials are luxury items.
> 
> There are many causes of the failure of this system, and most have been mentioned here.... entitlement plays a big role.... but so does the fact that this group of folks that receive this assistance is a very large piece of the "voter" pie... They are no longer a minority in our society (they not pertaining to a race or ethnicity, but a mind set). Politicians could not stand to lose the support of 40 percent of their voters...
> 
> ...


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

60 cents on the dollar?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

pretty much any corner grocery will take em for beer and smokes , they don't care , they just want the money

we need a LS card sting task force


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

This is one topic that seriously will make me go ape****, I can not stand low life bottom dwellers who take what we work for. We shed blood, sweat, and tears for our money, and these bastages sit on their couch and apply to take our money online. With a few simple clicks of the mouse, they can take the money right off of our paychecks that we work long hours for. Makes me absolutely sick. I take pride in what I do to earn my money, to support my family, my little girl thats due in a month and a half. I take huge pride in supporting my family, its a **** shame some people dont care or have no pride in earning money. This **** gets my blood boiling


----------



## D.L. (Sep 13, 2007)

Slim-N-None said:


> I went to the seafood place on Saturday and the lady in front of me was paying for $200 worth of crawfish with one. Then had to come back and get the spices. Guess how she paid for that? My wife looked at me and said "why do we even work?" I'm debating giving that place any more business after seeing this.


I was at L&M Seafood last year and 2 ladies split $600 worth of crawfish on there cards.... makes me sick!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

D.L. said:


> I was at L&M Seafood last year and 2 ladies split $600 worth of crawfish on there cards.... makes me sick!


I could'nt of held back on that one. :hairout:


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

yup I seen a lady buying frozen burritos and ice cream with her LS card, then she whipped out her debit card and bought a 12pack and a pack of smokes....


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

This is one of those topics that gives me a serious case of the [email protected] I can't remember the name of the card but i had an experience I'll never forget when I was right out of college. Took my first job as an ASM at Foley's Department Stores. Shortly after hurricane Katrina, I got called up to the ladies shoes counter to deal with a heated New Orleans evacuee ****** off that she couldn't use her government card that was intended to buy replacement garments on a pair of $500 designer shoes. I was floored, here I am working 60 hours a week and can barely afford the rent, much less think about buying a pair of gator tail boots. I had beach chairs for living room furniture(the academy 9.99 special type) for god's sakes. I'm all for helping someone get back on the feet again but lazy people exploiting the system for our hard earned tax dollars just irritates the **** out of me. Sorry for the rant, tight lines all!


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm not saying what these people do is wrong, but like somebody posted before, it is just a merry-go round for government money. All that money gets funneled back to the big business that the government has in their back pockets. I have exhausted myself being upset at these people that abuse the system. 

But I have come to realize that there is a bigger abuse going on, and that is the abuse that our own government is doing to us right in front of our face. I mean, I expect to pay taxes for services that are being provided, law enforcement, roads, etc.. etc... But REALLY? You have to take close to HALF of my paycheck to make that happen. It is ridiculous how much money they take from our hard earned paychecks. I mean, when your paying over 50 percent in taxes, are you really working for you, or are you working for them? That chaps my hide more than the bottom feeding loaners. 

I have decided to not be upset about any of it anymore, and I just re arrange things in my life to flow with it. I don't have that much time to focus on what bottom feeders are doing. Our government has jacked it up so much, that wiping out the lone star program doesn't help anything one bit. The only thing that would cause is those people to become desperate, and the crime would go through the roof. Desperate people do some crazy things. The LSC program is a cheap way for the government to curb some of the crime. The United States Government and YOU AND I have bigger fish to fry..... Just my .02 cents (I don't care to give anymore than that to this issue)


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Lonestar cards should only be good for the purchase of the "white box" generic foods.


----------



## Shootin' Sam (Jul 25, 2008)

What's sad is that I work in Law Enforcement and I can't tell you how many people that I have arrested or written for drug paraphernalia, which had a Lone Star Card. People (all races) on Government programs should be drug tested every month, because food stamps are a privilege not a gift. What happens if you fail a drug test at your job? It makes me sick to see a dad fishing with his kids and the dad have a big fat joint in his cigarette package, or a mom that can't pick up her kid because she's going to jail for smoking meth under a bridge, but at least they can buy some Big Red on that Lone Star Card. 
That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Johnboat said:


> I hear that all a prospective mom and dad need to show is one checking account (never mind that they are employed and self employed middle class, might have other accounts, or other assets) with a low balance, and they get baby delivered for free...and since that works so well on the first baby...do it again on baby #2.sad3sm


The interesting thing about pregnant women and Medicaid is this. As long as the family is within the income limit for the family size (and the new baby is counted as a family member before birth), There is no asset limit. this means that they could have $1,000,000.00 in the bank and be driving a Ferrari, she would still get the Medicaid to cover the birth. Then the baby gets Medicaid for a year.


----------



## southtexasreds (Jun 8, 2009)

Leo said:


> The interesting thing about pregnant women and Medicaid is this. As long as the family is within the income limit for the family size (and the new baby is counted as a family member before birth), There is no asset limit. this means that they could have $1,000,000.00 in the bank and be driving a Ferrari, she would still get the Medicaid to cover the birth. Then the baby gets Medicaid for a year.


So you can legally abort your "family member", or count him as a family member to qualify for benefits? Seems conflicting??


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

I know some people that had some chilrens and they live together not married. The mom gets a LSC because she is a single mom and unemployed. The babies daddy has a pretty good paying job. This is the truth and it is a common scam. The thing is the state doesn't give a ****.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

txjoker said:


> I found a new word that the word censor doesn't catch!





saltwater4life said:


> This is one topic that seriously will make me go *ape*****, I can not stand low life bottom dwellers who take what we work for. We shed blood, sweat, and tears for our money, and these bastages sit on their couch and apply to take our money online. With a few simple clicks of the mouse, they can take the money right off of our paychecks that we work long hours for. Makes me absolutely sick. I take pride in what I do to earn my money, to support my family, my little girl thats due in a month and a half. I take huge pride in supporting my family, its a **** shame some people dont care or have no pride in earning money. This **** gets my blood boiling


add another one to your list.

:rotfl:


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

J.T. Barely said:


> I know some people that had some chilrens and they live together not married. The mom gets a LSC because she is a single mom and unemployed. The babies daddy has a pretty good paying job. This is the truth and it is a common scam. The thing is the state doesn't give a ****.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I worked with a girl that did that for years and to my knowledge, is still doing it. They have 3 children together and have been together for 15+ years. I don't know what he drives, but she used to drive a fully loaded Navigator back when those were the thing to have.

Her "boyfriend" was making triple figures EASY as an operator with seniority at a chemical plant/refinery... can't remember which side he worked on.

Combined, I bet they were making 150k+ a year, but because they were not married, she reaped benefits from the state... and was proud of it to boot!


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Nothing will change until people begin to starve to death in this country.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

we deff. have a problem with the LS card

bigger question is how to solve the problem , it is a form of currency and the barter system is alive and well

here read up
http://www.hhsc.state.tx.us/providers/lonestar/EBT/EBThowto.html#How_do_I_report_suspected_fraud


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

here's the solution, grow your own: sell them seeds and a baby pig. 

 What can I buy with my Lone Star Card?

*If you get food benefits:*
 *You can* buy food, seeds and plants at stores approved by the United States Department of Agriculture (USDA). The seeds and plants are used to grow food for your household to eat.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> here's the solution, grow your own: sell them seeds and a baby pig.
> 
> What can I buy with my Lone Star Card?
> 
> ...


what ? surely not


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

How do I report a store or person that I think is using food or cash benefits illegally (committing fraud)?
Call the Fraud Hotline at 1-800-436-6184 or email [email protected]


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> here's the solution, grow your own: sell them seeds and a baby pig.
> 
> What can I buy with my Lone Star Card?
> 
> ...


Can those seeds grow frozen burritos and beer?
If not, LS users need not apply.

Oh, and shat out 200# of crawfish!

Something I am going to barely be able to afford in the single digit quantity....yeah as others have said, this topic gets my blood pressure up way high.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

My dad will go up to them in the checkout line and say "aren't you going to at least say thank you to all of us in line who paid for your stuff?" but only when it is obvious they are exploiting the system. It embarrasses my mother to no end. He also likes to act ignorant and ask them where he can get one of those cards. "Hey, that's pretty neat! You can sit around all day and then buy groceries with that? Cool! And to think I've been working all these years". My mother nearly refuses to go to the grocery store with him anymore. He's a big guy luckily.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

sweenyite said:


> My dad will go up to them in the checkout line and say "aren't you going to at least say thank you to all of us in line who paid for your stuff?" but only when it is obvious they are exploiting the system. It embarrasses my mother to no end. He also likes to act ignorant and ask them where he can get one of those cards. "Hey, that's pretty neat! You can sit around all day and then buy groceries with that? Cool! And to think I've been working all these years". My mother nearly refuses to go to the grocery store with him anymore. He's a big guy luckily.


Your dad sounds like my kinda guy!!!!!:flag:


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I want one, too. I just want my fair share.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

just set up a reward program for reporting the abuse .. six months of the perp's LS entitlement and we'll get this stuff rocking. i know a lady that was caught working for cash and was fined, taken off the ls program for life ... 15 years ago, she made it without starving. the current snap program will only prosecute business side since it's anti-minority, non-PC to go after the card holder. also, if u scared the scammers and there werent enuf LS applicants, the dept couldnt justify their existence.


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

yea its kinda sad when you go to the store to get a few items and go to pay and see these people with all kinds of porkchops , chicken breasts , tbones ... whole basket filled to the top than see them pay with the lone star card ..knowing that the person is abusing the system ..and not a productive person of socieity


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Give a man a fish and he eats for a day. Give a man a welfare check, a free cell phone with free monthly minutes, food stamps, section 8 housing, a forty ounce malt liquor, a crack pipe and some Air Jordan's and he votes Democrat for a lifetime.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

southtexasreds said:


> So you can legally abort your "family member", or count him as a family member to qualify for benefits? Seems conflicting??


The unborn child is only counted as a family member for the purposes of the mom getting Medicaid for the pregnancy. i dodn't have any idea about the abort part


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

jeff.w said:


> Give a man a fish and he eats for a day. Give a man a welfare check, a free cell phone with free monthly minutes, food stamps, section 8 housing, a forty ounce malt liquor, a crack pipe and some Air Jordan's and he votes Democrat for a lifetime.


 That's a fact here


----------



## peeker1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

*frustrated with goverement hand outs*

one of my wife's friends was on bad times lost her job and after 3 months of not paying her rent she to get out. well needless to say my wife offered to help her and she asked me if it would be alright if she stayed with us. I mentioned to her that it would be fine for 3 maybe even 6 months max thinking that this is plenty of time for somebody to get on their feet. well needless to say after 3 years she was still living with us. about a month or so after she got ther i mentioned to her that she should whatever she right now and continue looking, after 6 months of no job i asked how was the job hunting going and her comment was this. she showed me how much she was getting for unemployment and it was not worth going to work to take a pay cut. she was making 12 dollar an hour sitting at home so why work. that is when i really got upset. i know most of you would not have let her stay after 3 months well i guess i just learned a lesson.


----------



## jaulbert2 (May 16, 2010)

The food stamp program, part of the Department of Agriculture, is pleased to be distributing the greatest amount of food stamps ever.

Meanwhile, the Park Service, also part of the Department of Agriculture, asks us to "Please Do Not Feed the Animals" because the animals may grow dependent and not learn to take care of themselves.


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

My wife works for dept.of human services and you should hear the stories and lies to recieve bennies


----------



## roboslave (Jul 14, 2006)

I've got it!!!! All these people say they can't work for some reason or another. Why not have a Lone Star Card Store, that sells WIC type items and white label meats, vegetables and certain boxed or canned goods. Now to earn the Lone Star Card, you either have to get a job there, checking out people, stocking shelves, cleaning the place or sacking the groceries. Or perhaps work for the Agriculture department to grow the vegetables sold at the Lone Star Store. And you cant use the excuse that you dont have anyone to watch your kids while you work, because there will be a daycare staffed by people who also recieve the LSC. This could be country wide. Now if your handicapped or elderly on fixed incomes it can be provided to you . But if you "have a disability" like glaucoma and have to have medicinal marijuana, you can still work. Set up a call center for the vision impared to call all the people that have failed their drug tests. Now, since you have a job, you will be randomly drug tested. Hair analysis required because we all know there are "remedies" out there to help people pass drug tests. Also alcohol and tobacco testing. Out in the real world, some companies don't hire people that smoke and you certainly can't come to work drunk. And if you can not pass these requirements, then you can not get the Lone Star Card. 

Haven't got all the kinks worked out, but it could be a start.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

jaulbert2 said:


> The food stamp program, part of the Department of Agriculture, is pleased to be distributing the greatest amount of food stamps ever.
> 
> Meanwhile, the Park Service, also part of the Department of Agriculture, asks us to "Please Do Not Feed the Animals" because the animals may grow dependent and not learn to take care of themselves.


What emmense irony in this statement.


----------



## vt_fish02 (Oct 16, 2009)

patfatdaddy said:


> I truly beleive that if a person wants to work they can. It may not be their dream job or what they were trained for but it will put food on the table. I also think that before a person accepts welfare or a LS card they must submit to drug and alcohol testing and must quit using tobaco. This testing should be done randomly but regularly.
> Pat


This is already being done in Kentucky (Rand Paul) and Florida!


----------



## vt_fish02 (Oct 16, 2009)

jeffm66 said:


> Drug test for any government assistance including student loans and grants.


this is a totally different can of worms...enough said!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

We could put these in the "food deserts" they are always whining about. I guess no one can walk, ride a bike, or take a bus to a grocery store anymore...


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

You bunch of haters. You see an economically challenged individual driving a car with high dollar rims and you are immediately angry just because they might have spent their welfare money on them. You have to be more positive. The glass is half full. I prefer to give them the bennifit of the doubt and assume they stole them


----------



## vt_fish02 (Oct 16, 2009)

justinsfa said:


> I worked with a girl that did that for years and to my knowledge, is still doing it. They have 3 children together and have been together for 15+ years. I don't know what he drives, but she used to drive a fully loaded Navigator back when those were the thing to have.
> 
> Her "boyfriend" was making triple figures EASY as an operator with seniority at a chemical plant/refinery... can't remember which side he worked on.
> 
> Combined, I bet they were making 150k+ a year, but because they were not married, she reaped benefits from the state... and was proud of it to boot!


just wait...their kids will get paid to go to college with grant money b/c mom isn't married. i saw this first hand with my college roommate. government paid him to go to school every semester. no wonder he could go to all the away football games and not worry about how he was going to pay his tuition or eat each week. i managed to bust my hump and work 40+ hours a week and still graduated with over 20k in student loans b/c my parents made too much money eventhough they didn't give me a penny for my college education!


----------

